# Hands-on Review: Canon EOS 6D



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello all! 

I have had my hands on a Canon EOS 6D for the past three months and wanted to share with everyone my impressions.

This review is not based on marketing figures or datasheets. Instead this review will focus on _real-world usage_ and results from the perspective of a working landscape photographer. I have no preference for Canon over Nikon, I own both and consider them equal. Price can be of major concern for many when considering camera bodies, however this factor did not influence my impressions or decisions and is therefore absent from this review.

You can find the review here

If you have any questions or comments please let me know!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 12, 2013)

Excellent hands on review that was very nicely presented. Some great images. I do feel that this camera represents a great tool for landscape photographers, and your point regarding 10 stop ND filters was a very valid one. I particularly was interested in your findings as a landscape photographer since you own a D800. I have never shot Nikon, but the D800 seems like a pretty compelling tool for a landscape photographer. What are you impressions regarding those two cameras in the field as a landscape photagrapher?


----------



## pato (Mar 12, 2013)

Website currently offline


----------



## Badger (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting this


----------



## Dr.Jones (Mar 12, 2013)

Seems as if the hyperlink is not working? At least i get this error: "Error establishing a database connection"


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 12, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Excellent hands on review that was very nicely presented. Some great images. I do feel that this camera represents a great tool for landscape photographers, and your point regarding 10 stop ND filters was a very valid one. I particularly was interested in your findings as a landscape photographer since you own a D800. I have never shot Nikon, but the D800 seems like a pretty compelling tool for a landscape photographer. What are you impressions regarding those two cameras in the field as a landscape photagrapher?



Hello Dustin,

Thanks! The D800 (and D800e) are excellent cameras. It's a personal thing, however I prefer the ergonomics of the 5DI/II/III/6D over the D700/D800/D800e. With lowlight stop advantages it just seems like a really fun camera at the moment. I'm excited to see what comes out next, hopefully with GPS and EV-3.

Beautiful images on your site, by the way! _shine on me_ is great.

Graham


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 12, 2013)

Dr.Jones said:


> Seems as if the hyperlink is not working? At least i get this error: "Error establishing a database connection"



Sorry, site back up. SQL crashed 

grahamclarkphoto.com/review-canon-eos-6d

Graham


----------



## Robert Welch (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice review Graham, I think you hit the highlights of the camera well. One correction, the 6D doesn't have the same sensor as the 5DmkIII, the 6D is 20mp vs. 22mp on the 5DmkIII. The actual difference in IQ is minimal, they are in essence equal cameras in terms of the sensor.

I have both, and enjoy both. The 6D is the newer camera for me, having used it now at 2 weddings I've grown quite attached to the camera. At first I wasn't sure about it, but the one thing that did appeal to me was the additional sensitivity of the AF sensor, and I've found this to be quite pleasing in practice. For those dark receptions, the camera locks on focus quicker than the 5DmkIII (which is no slouch, except in extremely dark conditions). I have yet to find a situation where the 6D has been unable to attain focus. Also, even though it's primarily useful as a center focus point only system, I've been finding this to be rather quick and uncomplicated to use this way. With the 5DmkIII, I am constantly trying to move the active AF point around, and find myself fidgeting with it quite a lot at times. With the 6D, using focus and recompose technique, I'm finding I'm actually a bit quicker in shooting, to my surprise. I've also started using it with the AF lock button on the back, and this technique is also proving useful. This camera is teaching this old dog some new tricks.

Also, a nice aspect is the viewfinder is brighter with faster lenses than the 5DmkIII is, the different screen in the 6D provides a nicer image through the viewfinder in this respect.

Over all, it's a very nifty and finely tuned camera, one that I find is actually fun to use, more so than the 5DmkIII in some respects. It just feels like driving a sprite little sports car, brings back the joy of shooting.


----------



## Dantana (Mar 12, 2013)

Great review, and you have some amazing images up on your site.

I also like the post on Visualization. Great stuff.


----------

